# Writing a Dos command to delete a file



## Grimreaper1 (Oct 10, 2003)

I am trying to delete a file (rann.exe) using a DOS boot up disk on a machine that has WindowsME OS. The file is here C:\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ (There is a space between Start and Menu) When I type this path in I get an error message "Too Many Parameters. I beleve that it is the Start Menu that is causing the problem. I can cd C:\Windows OK but when in C:\Windows I type cd Start Menu I get the error message
Any assistance would be welcome


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

8 character file/directory naming convention limit - try 
cd start m~


----------



## Grimreaper1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Thank you for your suggestion. I have got to C:\Windows Then i type cd start m~ and press enter. I then get the message Too many parameters - m~

Got to go to bed now too tried to carry on. Will look in the morning. Thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

At C:\Windows> type DIR to see what the Start Menu folder is displayed as. You can't use a space and "~". If spaces aren't acceptable, you'd type cd start~1 or something similar.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Startm~1


----------



## Grimreaper1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi DoubleHelix I did a DIR in C:\Windows and it is written Startm~1 which is what Squashman suggested 

Thank you both for taking the time to help me. The file I wanted to delete has gone now. It is very many years since I typed any DOS


----------

